# Lap Counter Ideas



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Well its time to think about a LAP COUNTER.
I've got 6 lanes @ 1.5" spacing.

any links ? or how to build your own?
or recommendations? 
or Look at this website for this LED bridge?

With software: 
I would like the option to either a 4 middle lanes or 6.

Thank you


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The cheapest and in my opinion best method is to build your own. There are a ton of options to consider though. 

For triggering you have dead strips, reed switches, and LED or IR setups being the three most widely used. If that's a continuous-rail track, dead strips will require you to cut the rails so that may not be a good option for you. Reed switches work very well if you get the right ones, although if you've got a heavy rail things could get messed up. Neither reeds or dead sections would require a bridge of any sort, so they are easier to build. LED/IR setups work very well when properly built and "tuned" to the PC they are attached to. 

If you do build a bridge setup, I've got an awesome method for drilling holes in the track that I will have to do a pictorial on...it's specifically approach with routed track in mind, the outcome is fantastic.

One important consideration is how you will be interfacing them to the PC...parallel port, serial port, a premade hardware board, etc. For a direct interface, you'd need a parallel port for a 6 lane due to the number of inputs required. Ideally you should build a single trigger setup and test it on the PC you will be using.

I'm going to plug one software package that I've been involved with testing, Race Coordinator. This is a freeware package that can be used with either a direct parallel port interface or a TrackMate board. At this stage it is likely the most robust free racing package currently available, and could easily be made to seemlessly support the four lane/six lane setup you suggested. You can get it at this site. Keep in mind it does require Windows XP or newer...computer specs are not too critical, if it's running XP it will run Race Coordinator.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If you dont have an XP computer handy, there's a great DOS program out there called Slot Race Manager. (SRM) I've been using it for a couple of years, works great, and its also free.


----------

